# May Photo Contest



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Our April winner *elly *has chosen a great theme for May. As she is located in the UK, let's have the 

*GOLDEN OLYMPICS!*

Any type of GR sport or physical activity, with or without cool gear or outfits. So let's see all our little Golden athletes winning ... er ... GOLD! 

You must have 25 posts to enter and if you have already won this year, you are not eligible. Submissions should be attached to the post rather than linked from a GRF photo album. We'll take entries until Friday, May 25th.
May the best Golden win! ​


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Playing fetch in the water is Chloe's favourite sport.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dressage?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Molly practicing for her swimming event. She's sure she'll take gold this year!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a question. Are we only aloud one entry? Because I had one of Bailey I wanted to enter too but wasn't sure if that was okay.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn prefers lakes, but when he needed hydrotherapy to rehab his broken back, he finally learned to like it


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's ready to be the Frisbee Champion of the World!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Champion Chuck-It Chaser


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ball Chasing, Before Toby's double cataract removal surgery.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Finn's Fan said:


> Finn prefers lakes, but when he needed hydrotherapy to rehab his broken back, he finally learned to like it


I think this may qualify Finn for the Paralympics too!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Loving all these entries!!! What great athletes, all gold medal winners for sure!


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

No cool gear, just a new tennis ball and a sweet, green meadow after the final snow melt last week! (Skye--:--heart:--13 months):


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

does it have to be my dog, or can it be a picture i have taken? also, 1 entry or more then 1?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

They cut it done to one per person not dog. Maybe a poll for per dog or per person. Tobymommy could I run a poll, will be my first. People with more than one dog can,t always get both or more dogs in shot.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Well here's my entry. Not my dog, but I took the picture. Hope that is ok...


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

extreme fetching?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Dexter


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

Jumping is a sport for my pup. He tends to lick at the same time as jumping.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

An "old" photo of my boy.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie practicing for the 100 metre free-style:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures! I love the theme!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

tobysmommy said:


> Our April winner *elly *has chosen a great theme for May. As she is located in the UK, let's have the
> 
> *GOLDEN OLYMPICS!*


Congrats Elly 

I am ashamed that I never even visited our photo contest last month :no: 

It looks like a great Olympic start for May. Love the photo's so far! Good choice
on theme Elly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great photos of all the Goldens Athletes in the Golden Olympics, some really amazing shots.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Summer*

Extreme digging (and yes, she dug the hole by herself--I couldn't resist taking the picture before stopping her and filling it back up)!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sam Dog.. Ball Catching Event...


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

From last year


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Does trouble making count as a sport?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

There are SUCH great shots here, I'm glad I picked this theme!  They're so cute and varied! What talented pups we have on our boards! Its going to be so hard when it comes to voting!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The pictures are all so good, I love them all. It's no surprise that Honey loves her tennis balls!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

There are tons of pictures with ball, frisbee, stick or other "traditional dog Olympic" equipment, but sailing is barely seen amongst the four legs athletes, so here is my entry:


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Thats awesome. I have taken mine out in a little skiff on our lake but man that would be heaven to be out there like that. 


Nice boat!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Capt Jack the pro fisherdog


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Jamm that picture always makes me want to go swimming.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

That picture of Jack looks like he is bobbing for apples LOL


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Is sunbathing an Olympic sport? If not, don't tell Cookie. She's been practicing a lot, and is pretty darn good at it.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

akgolden said:


> That picture of Jack looks like he is bobbing for apples LOL


I have a series of pics of him looking for the fish, diving,then coming back up he's only caught one & I didn't get a pic of that time.I was too stunned


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Capt Jack said:


> I have a series of pics of him looking for the fish, diving,then coming back up he's only caught one & I didn't get a pic of that time


wow he actually caught one?? That's impressive. 


My golden will drop her tennis ball into the water bucket and then stick her whole head under to get it.. quite comical to watch. Also taught us to keep the bucket on the tile and away from carpet LOL


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Extreme Frisbee


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Our dogs had the same color of frisbee??? hahaha.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Our dogs had the same color of frisbee??? hahaha.


Lol, Nyah got hers for her first bday. It's a toyRus one from petsmart. It floats good in water.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll enter this one for fun.....

This is Hogan enter the Mens Rings event.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey at long jump event


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It looks like she's leaping over the car.


----------



## Rockypointers (May 17, 2012)

*Long Jumper*

We thought Lucy's long jumping was good for the olympic theme.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

The picture in my signature is my entry, it was Sam jumping off the deck into lake in upstate New York.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> Dexter


Looks like he's walking on water!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Wrestling...*

Here's Tucker at a puppy social at about 3 months old ... he's the airborne one with the halter ... He's a very good wrestler and pure Gold(en)....


----------

